# Sublimating Socks - Heat Press, Voids, and More



## Paincakes (Sep 3, 2014)

I recently sent a pair to skdave which he was kind enough to dye for free so that I could see if my socks (personal brand) would hold the dye ink well. I'm pretty stoked with the results and would like to try more but feel that I need to mess with the technique on my own. It looks like now is the time to get a heat press and see what happens. 

So my questions:

1: Is there any specific heat press that anyone could recommend within the <$400 price range that is large enough for socks? (I believe I need at least one 20'' dimension)

2: Does anyone have experience with ribbed socks and pre-stretching? I understand that ribbed socks show voids and pre-stretching with a jig helps close those voids, but I haven't seen any full-stretched images of a post-jig-utilizing sock. If i use a strong, wide enough jig can I get a good result using ribbed socks? 

I would love to see some examples if possible. 

3: Has anyone experienced fading of the dye with multiple washes? I'm currently washing the socks I received from skdave multiple times to see if this effect occurs. 

thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Depending on the size of the sock you could get away with a 15x15 but more than likely a 16x20 would be better. Its gonna depend on what size(s) of sock you wish to do and how many at a time.

Dye sub does not fade unless something funky is done in the washing method or splash chlorine on it while pouring it in the pool. Under normal washing conditions it should not fade at all.

Somethings stretched and put under high heat may not always go back to its original size so you will probably need to test the sock(s) you plan on using. Also you could get the jig line pressed into the sock if its to rigid but not sure about. Again you'll have to test.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

We pre stretch with a jig and ours come out fine. Check ours out at www.SocksSocksSocks.Com 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

DPendable you have some great looking socks on your website 

I am new to the sock game as well I was thinking of using the vapor inserts to stretch the sock out a bit then print on them that was but I am seeing s&k is not needing to do that so what is everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## plthompson12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Have you had any problems with the sock appearing darker (containing more ink) where the creases are located (at the location where the "voids" would be found)?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Our dark art socks do not require jigs.
Our new KNEE highs have black cotton feet which is very comfortable and two pair at a time can be pressed on a 15"x 15" press.


----------



## plthompson12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for your response. I probably didn't describe my issue in enough detail. If I am dye sublimating on a white sock, will it be noticeable at the location the sock is creased on the jig on both sides? Will there be a darker color there since there might be some overlap?


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

plthompson12 said:


> Thanks for your response. I probably didn't describe my issue in enough detail. If I am dye sublimating on a white sock, will it be noticeable at the location the sock is creased on the jig on both sides? Will there be a darker color there since there might be some overlap?


It depends on the sock, temperature, jig, etc. Just experiment and see what happens.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

plthompson12 said:


> Thanks for your response. I probably didn't describe my issue in enough detail. If I am dye sublimating on a white sock, will it be noticeable at the location the sock is creased on the jig on both sides? Will there be a darker color there since there might be some overlap?


I have pm
to you.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

DPendable said:


> We pre stretch with a jig and ours come out fine. Check ours out at www.SocksSocksSocks.Com
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Be careful with some of those designs. Most are trademarked.


----------

